# 2017 Arnold Classic



## OBO15 (Dec 22, 2016)

Any female bodybuilders, female physique competitors, female bikini competitors need a place to stay during the 2017 Arnold Classic in Columbus Ohio. I will be staying at the Fairfield Inn & Suites Columbus OSU, which is located a few miles from where the event will be held. One or two of you are more than welcome to share the room with me, no cost to you. I understand you all do these competitions for a living and the expenses add up. This is one way to cut down on your costs. I will be paying for the room and I will also have a car to go back and forth to the event. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 22, 2016)

Oh gee. How thoughtful of you. I take it you're female? Lol you never know


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm not a female but I'm come stay with u. Do u like men?


----------



## Milo (Dec 22, 2016)

Give this guy the Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## Jada (Dec 22, 2016)

U sir are a IDIOT.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 22, 2016)

lol...can my boyfriend come????


----------



## saltylifter (Dec 22, 2016)

I can tuck my dick back and pretend to be a girl so I can get a free room and ride. 
No cuddling though that's shit is weird


----------



## Milo (Dec 22, 2016)

I accept your offer but be warned that I sleep mastubate.


----------



## automatondan (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice first post, seems completely not sketchy and totally safe....


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 22, 2016)

View attachment 3516

Hey guys he's just trying to help out these competitors with the cost! Be easy on him!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 22, 2016)

This person does offer a service, if anyone has tried, its almost impossible to get a hotel room anywhere close to the Arnold....Rooms are booked up months, years in advance....


----------



## stonetag (Dec 22, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> This person does offer a service, if anyone has tried, its almost impossible to get a hotel room anywhere close to the Arnold....Rooms are booked up months, years in advance....



"A service" may be the key word here FD....lol


----------



## OBO15 (Dec 23, 2016)

I did it at the Tampa Pro, strictly professional and the FBB that took the offer was gracious and we are close friends to this day. It's amazing you gay muscle heads don't support your sister bodybuilders, if I asked for males you all would be on the bandwagon. That's why female pro bodybuilders are a dying breed, because you all can't pull this together for the overall sport.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 23, 2016)

Promoters already have rooms set aside for the athletes....


----------



## OBO15 (Dec 23, 2016)

Not really.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 23, 2016)

OBO15 said:


> I did it at the Tampa Pro, strictly professional and the FBB that took the offer was gracious and we are close friends to this day. It's amazing you gay muscle heads don't support your sister bodybuilders, if I asked for males you all would be on the bandwagon. That's why female pro bodybuilders are a dying breed, because you all can't pull this together for the overall sport.


Watch your mouth fgt I'm a powerlifter


Gay muscle head.. The ****..


----------



## automatondan (Dec 23, 2016)

OBO15 said:


> I did it at the Tampa Pro, strictly professional and the FBB that took the offer was gracious and we are close friends to this day. It's amazing you gay muscle heads don't support your sister bodybuilders, if I asked for males you all would be on the bandwagon. That's why female pro bodybuilders are a dying breed, because you all can't pull this together for the overall sport.



Why didnt you ask for dudes then? Why ask for only females? Your perv is showing....


----------



## OBO15 (Dec 23, 2016)

Dudes get more support from sponsors and like I said before, I'm here to support the women since men get more support these days.
\\


----------



## heady muscle (Dec 24, 2016)

This wackO started the same thread over at WCBB. Try backpage buddy.


----------



## OBO15 (Dec 24, 2016)

Don't hate the playa, hate he GAME YOU WACKO.:32 (19):


----------



## heady muscle (Dec 24, 2016)

OBO15 said:


> Don't hate the playa, hate he GAME YOU WACKO.:32 (19):



Lol, thanks toots!


----------



## OBO15 (Dec 24, 2016)

:32 (12)::32 (12)::32 (12):


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 24, 2016)

No it's weird that your first post is offering a free room to people who have no idea who u r.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 24, 2016)

This dude needs to kick rocks. Noone wants your creepy hotel room bitch. Fuk off


----------



## RISE (Dec 24, 2016)

Lol goddamn the white Knight is strong in this thread.


----------



## OBO15 (Dec 24, 2016)

Silvereyes87, hope that's not your pic, you should be in the 2017 Toilet Classic. Boom, in your face.


----------



## OBO15 (Dec 24, 2016)

See you all in the VIP section at the Classic.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 24, 2016)

Piss off, Mate. Silver's got far more on the ball than you've shown since coming here.

And yea - thats me in my avatar and yea, I fought the Masters Sanshou and Kickboxing events at the Arnold back in 2006 & 2007. 

Make sure to buy a ticket and enjoy watching the athletes perform from your seat, you knob.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 24, 2016)

OBO15 said:


> Silvereyes87, hope that's not your pic, you should be in the 2017 Toilet Classic. Boom, in your face.


My 3 year old niece has better insults.


----------



## automatondan (Dec 24, 2016)

OBO15 said:


> Silvereyes87, hope that's not your pic, you should be in the 2017 Toilet Classic. Boom, in your face.



Please leave. You are a desperate pervert loser. Youre not welcome here. Your words might hurt our feelings if they werent driven by your insecurity... * Now piss off!!!*


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 24, 2016)

OBO15 said:


> Silvereyes87, hope that's not your pic, you should be in the 2017 Toilet Classic. Boom, in your face.



Oh snap you got me....toilet classic.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 24, 2016)

May I be the first to offer my camper to anyone attending or competing in the 2017 Toilet Classic....


----------



## OBO15 (Dec 24, 2016)

If all you guys knew who I am, it would be worth seeing the looks on your faces at the show. I'm signing off suckas.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 24, 2016)

OBO15 said:


> If all you guys knew who I am, it would be worth seeing the looks on your faces at the show. I'm signing off suckas.



Don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out. No, actually, let it. Don't come into my house insulting members. You're not welcome.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 25, 2016)

If all you guys knew who I am, it would be worth seeing the looks on your faces at the show.

View attachment 3518


----------



## widehips71 (Dec 26, 2016)

Bet you this guy drives a white windowless van and has a mustache


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 26, 2016)

widehips71 said:


> Bet you this guy drives a white windowless van and has a mustache



So you're saying he's a plumber?


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 26, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> So you're saying he's a plumber?



Hey itsa meee...Maaaario...you wanna stay ata my hotel?


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 26, 2016)

Buffalo Bill

View attachment 3519


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 27, 2016)

Haha if u knew who I am. No one gives a ****kkkk about some juiced up broad that looks like a dude. Nasty little fukkers. I'm sure u have a big cock tho


----------



## OBO15 (Dec 27, 2016)

Not a broad you DOPE. I'm sure my big cock is way bigger than yours.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 27, 2016)

Can u prove it?



OBO15 said:


> Not a broad you DOPE. I'm sure my big cock is way bigger than yours.


----------



## lexus7977 (Dec 27, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> View attachment 3516
> 
> Hey guys he's just trying to help out these competitors with the cost! Be easy on him!


Hahaha!!!!!!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 29, 2016)

I hope I can come up with the money to go.  My buddy put up a huge total at a meet in Iowa and got invited to it.  Two other buddies are going also so hopefully I'll be able to make the trip.  I've Always wanted to go up there.


----------



## OBO15 (Jan 7, 2017)

See you all at the Classic.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 7, 2017)

OBO15 said:


> See you all at the Classic.



We'll be checking the news to see if anyone "dissapears" in the Ohio area.


----------



## OBO15 (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh no, not again, it hurts so good, I don't understand.  INFATUATION.:32 (1):


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 8, 2017)

OBO15 said:


> Oh no, not again, it hurts so good, I don't understand.  INFATUATION.:32 (1):



Did u walk around all day wearing your bodybuilding.com stringer and tights while flexing your lats?


----------



## OBO15 (Jan 8, 2017)

LOL, you are good.


----------

